# Nissan N16.... a piece of shit??



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

Hi,

I'm from Sri Lanka. I have a Nissan Sunny N16, which I purchased just over one year back. Also for the warranty, I purchased it from the agent in Sri Lanka.

I am really regret to tell you that I am really disappointed of that car. It's some Sensor near the Air Filter always blocks and engine always stalls and also jerks a lot. Every month or less, I have to take that to a garage to clean that. What they also does is clean it, give a temporary solution. But I need a permanent solution.

Is there a solution? As far as I know, all the N16 our company purchased have the same problem.

Please help!

Eranga
Nissan car user


----------

